# avoir une faim de loup / be hungry as [+ animal]



## DearPrudence

Hello all 

When you're hungry, what animal do you "look like" in your language?
Apparently in quite a few languages, you're hungry as a wolf, but in others as a dog or a horse.

In *French*:
*"avoir une faim de loup"* (eg: _"J'ai une faim de loup"_) - very literally: _to have a *wolf*'s hunger/appetite_

(the following requires confirmation ↓)

In *Italian*:
*"avere una fame da lupi"*: _same as the French version (*wolf*)._

In *German*:
*"(so) hungrig wie ein Wolf sein"*: _(as) hungry as a *wolf*_

In *Spanish*:
*"tener hambre canina"*: _to have a *dog*'s hunger/appetite only_ 

In *Dutch*:
*"honger als een paard hebben"*: _be as hungry as a *horse*_


Related thread, but not exactly the same 
*I'm so hungry I could eat a horse*


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian it's _wolf_: Гладен съм като _вълк_.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Πεινάω *[1]* σαν λύκος *[2]*»
/pi'nao san 'likos/
lit. "I'm hungry as a wolf"

*[1]*Verb «πεινάω/πεινώ» (pi'nao [uncontracted]/pi'no [contracted])--> _to be hungry, crave after, need for food_. Ancient verb «πεινάω/πεινῶ» (pei'nāō [uncontracted]/pei'nō [contracted])--> _to be hungry, crave after_. Its etymology is obscure.
*[2]*Masculine noun «λύκος» ('likos)--> _wolf_. Ancient masculine noun «λύκος» ('lūkŏs)--> _wolf_. PIE *wlqwos/*lukwos, _wolf_, from PIE base *wlp-/*lup-.


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: estou com/tenho uma fome de lobo/leão (I am hungry as a wolf/lion). I think _lion_ is more common.


----------



## catlady60

English: I'm as hungry as a bear.


----------



## Favara

Catalan: _Tindre/Tenir una fam de llop_ (wolf; same construction as French).


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:* Hungrig som en varg_ - hungry as a wolf.
_*Finnish:* Nälkäinen kuin susi _- hungry as (a) wolf.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

Mám hlad jako *vlk*. = _lit._ I-have (a) hunger as (a) *wolf*.


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
Я голодный как *волк*. = I am as hungry as a *wolf*.


----------



## Rallino

Turkish:
*
Kurt gibi açım!* _(I am hungry as a wolf!)_
*
Hayvan gibi açım!* _[slang.] (I am hungry as an animal!)_


----------



## OneStroke

I don't think there's such a phrase in Chinese, but we always associate canine and feline predators with hunger.


----------



## Encolpius

interesting thread

*Hungarian *éhes mint a farkas [éhes hungry mint like a the farkas wolf] or farkaséhes [farkas wold éhes hungry]


----------



## merquiades

A wolf expression exists in English too (besides the horse and bear one)

I am hungry like a wolf.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

merquiades said:


> A wolf expression exists in English too (besides the horse and bear one)
> 
> I am hungry like a wolf.



Never heard this, is it American? Same goes for "hungry as a bear".

I'd be more likely to change it around as say: "I could eat a horse".


----------



## binhle410

*in Vietnamese*
đói như con sói :-D same as *avoir une faim de loup

*


----------



## Encolpius

UK English --- hungry as a hunter 

Polish --- głodny jak wilk


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese: お腹の虫が鳴る_onaka no mushi ga naru_(figurative, a bug in one's stomach cries)
We would say this by using the onomatopoeic words, as in お腹が*ペコペコ(peko-peko)*だ, お腹から*グーグー(goo-goo)*音がする.


----------



## ger4

DearPrudence said:


> In *German*:
> *"(so) hungrig wie ein Wolf sein"*: _(as) hungry as a *wolf*_


It's curious that in German we are as hungry as wolves - but the hunger itself is a 'bear's hunger': _Bärenhunger..._


----------



## Encolpius

There is Wolfshunger as well... ...regional?


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> There is Wolfshunger as well... ...regional?


I've heard _Wolfshunger_ as well... I guess _Bärenhunger_ has the additional advantage of having a long vowel (-ä-) which can gain some extra length in order to express the intensity of the hunger...


----------



## bibax

Pedro y La Torre said:


> I'd be more likely to change it around as say: "I could eat a horse".


In Czech we also say:

Mám hlad, že bych snědl vola. (I-have hunger, that I-should eat-perf. ox)


----------



## Zareza

Am o foame de lup. = _J'ai une faim de loup._


----------



## djmc

As hungry as a wolf is common in the UK. There is also the verb wolf as in "Don't wolf it down all at once". There is also a comparison to a gannet (a sea bird) as in "He eats like a gannet". The have been no wolves in Britain for 300 years, and most people would not recognise one. Vultures also have their name taken in vain in this type of comparison. There have never been vultures as a common British species.


----------



## AutumnOwl

In Swedish we have "jag är vrålhungrig", I'm roaring/bellowing/howling hungry, so hungry I (or perhaps my belly) roars like an animal. It's far more common than "hungrig som en varg" (hungry as a wolf).


----------



## Nanon

Pedro y La Torre said:


> I'd be more likely to change it around as say: "I could eat a horse".


"Je mangerais du lion" in French.


----------



## DearPrudence

Nanon said:


> "Je mangerais du lion" in French.


?! Hmm, not really. The usual expression is "*avoir mangé du lion*", which has a different meaning:
https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/lion/47301#181072


> *Familier. Avoir mangé du lion, *manifester une énergie, une vitalité ou une agressivité inaccoutumée.



avoir mangé du lion — Wiktionnaire


> _(Figuré)_ Être dans une forme inhabituelle, manifester une énergie, un courage, un dynamisme inaccoutumés



LION : Définition de LION


> ♦ _Loc. verb. fig., pop. _et _fam._ _Bouffer, manger du lion._ Avoir, manifester une énergie extraordinaire. _Qu'est-ce qui vous a pris, ma petite Lulu? Vous avez mangé du lion _(Sartre, _Mur,_1939, p. 108).



avoir mangé du lion - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


*avoir mangé du lion *_loc v__familier_ (être plein d'énergie)be on top form _v expr_be raring to go _v expr_


----------



## Nanon

Ah, manger et avoir mangé !   Yet I can assure you that _je mangerais / boufferais du lion_ exists: Verser des larmes de crocodile et 99 autres expressions animalières


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, j'ai vu des occurrences, mais qui me semblent plus relever de la licence poétique que de l'expression utilisée "normalement". Personnellement, je ne mangerais ni un lion ni du lion si j'avais très faim. Ou pas même si j'avais besoin de l'énergie du lion.
D'ailleurs, dans le lien que tu donnes, ils expliquent bien que l'expression s'utilise au passé et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'avoir très faim (même si par ailleurs, l'exemple donné est au conditionnel et n'illustre pas l'expression vu qu'elle est employée de manière poétique disons  ).

Edit : donc, si j'ai très faim, je ne mangerais pas du lion, mais si j'ai un petit creux, oui, je pourrais manger un Lion 
Et si je suis en panne d'inspiration, je pourrais manger un clown...
Oui, on peut tout dire pour faire des jeux de mots, mais ça ne représente pas forcément l'utilisation standard de la langue, et je pense qu'il est important de le souligner pour ceux qui apprennent la langue.


----------



## Nanon

Pas d'accord, puisque l'exemple choisi par les auteurs n'illustre pas leur propos (ils auraient pu en choisir un autre !).
Tu peux aussi trouver « je mangerais un éléphant » mais plutôt dans la littérature enfantine.
Et non, il ne me viendrait pas non plus à l'esprit de bouffer un clown si j'ai faim, précisément car cela ne représente ni l'utilisation standard de la langue, ni une nourriture propre à rassasier quiconque...


----------



## DearPrudence

Pardon, je n'avais pas bien vu : il y a tout de même 8 occurrences de "je mangerais du lion" et aucune dans google actus.
C'est probant, en effet !
Tu peux dire en effet ce que tu veux, que tu mangerais du lion, de la pêche, de la patate, de la frite... parce que tu aimes mélanger les expressions, mais ça n'en fera pas une expression reconnue qu'il faut apprendre à des apprenants.
Ça me semble être la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres, ton truc   et je dois dire que ça me surprend de ta part. Mais bon. Let's agree to disagree...


----------



## Nanon

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé de meilleur lien pour citer cette expression que j'avais lue chez Benoîte et Flora Groult. S'il y a eu mélange, celui-ci n'est pas de moi.
En cherchant, par exemple, « prêt à manger du lion », on peut voir que le commentaire sur le verbe au passé (au sens d'être plein d'énergie, de gagner les qualités du lion en le mangeant) ne s'applique pas toujours et si j'étais apprenante, je constaterais que l'usage majoritaire ne s'applique pas partout.
« Je mangerais un cheval » se dit aussi, mais je trouve l'expression moins forte en français qu'en anglais (peut-être parce que les boucheries chevalines - pouah ! - existent en France ?).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

*mor wancus â'r wenci *- as hungry as the weasel

(I think the expression was 'chosen' - are such sayings 'chosen'? - more for it's correspondence of consonants, *w, n, c | w, n, c *than for any other reason. The Welsh poets love these 'correspondences', especially in strict metre verse.)


----------



## Sobakus

In addition to _как волк_ "like a wolf" we also have _как соба́ка_ "like a dog", the latter painting a considerably more desperate, pitiful picture as well as being more negative, irritated. Besides _голо́дный_ "hungry", the same simile is also used with a few other negatively-coloured predicates as an emphatic "very, bloody", especially _уста́ть, уста́л_ "to be tired, am tired [m]" and _злой_ "angry".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


merquiades said:


> A wolf expression exists in English too (besides the horse and bear one)
> 
> I am hungry like a wolf.
> 
> 
> Pedro y La Torre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard this, is it American?
Click to expand...

Really? I grew up with this song in my ears


----------

